# Lake Louise ski conditions



## thetimeshareguy (Mar 5, 2006)

I will be snow boarding at Lake Louise next Saturday. Does anyone know what the conditions are like currently? And can I rent a snow board at the mountain (i.e., I'll bring my boots, but would prefer not to lug my board on the plane). I'm also interested in finding out what a lift ticket for one person costs, and any "insider tips" you might have. BTW, I am staying at the Lake Louise Inn.


----------



## eal (Mar 5, 2006)

*Ski Louise website*

This site is updated daily
http://www.skilouise.com/snowreport

Here is the site for lift tickets
http://www.skilouise.com/tickets_passes

Here is the site for rental information
http://www.skilouise.com/rentals/rates.asp


----------

